# Great new agility training video.....



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuKa07Hsmu4 Ok I had a friend send me this link. Only Will Ferrell...Wonder if he does private lessons? lol


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Ha! (10char)


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

hahaha! wow.....


----------

